# rotors 2001 frontier 4x4



## bobo88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Can anyone help me? Dont know how to get rotor off with hub in the way everything else is removed but that hub


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

You have to remove the rotor and hub as an assy. Then just unbolt the rotor from the hub.


----------



## bobo88 (Jun 2, 2007)

The rotor doesn't seemed to be bolted to anything. After removing the caliper the holes through the rotor looked clesred and I could move it just couldn't get it over the hub. How does the 4x4 hub come off?


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

Great thread.. I'll be doing front rotors soon too, can anyone help with removal of the hub?


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Are you trying to take the rotors off the vehicle? Is the hub/rotor still attatched to the spindle? I believe you have to pop the dust cap off and remove the "axle" nut to take off the behicle.


----------



## bobo88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, Iam trying to remove the rotor. I'm guessing the hub/rotor are still attatched to the spindle. I took the cover off but wasn't sure what to do from there. Whats my next step and how difficult is it to do? Thank you for your help so far too.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

I believe you should find a round disc with two philips head screws underneath the cover. If so, remove those screws, and remove the plate. Then you should have another disc with larger holes in it. Take a flat blade screwdriver and tap it off (going left). Your outer bearing should follow, then the entire assy. should come off the spindle. Does this sound like the setup on your vehicle?


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

I just finished the rotor replacement on my own 2001 4x4 Frontier S/C. It was fairly involved and time consuming, and is a good time to grab a tub of high quality wheel bearing grease and repack the front wheel bearing, as pretty much everything has to come off to replace rotors.

Remove the caliper mount (the bracket fastened by the large 22mm bolts), obviously the caliper should come off the mount (14mm bolts) to replace the pads and compress the caliper piston.

You will next be staring at the spindle first, which is fastened to the rotor behind it by several 14mm bolts w/ lock washers. Get something you can wedge in between the ground and a lug stud (anything that will keep the rotor from turning) and undo these 5 or 6 bolts. That should loosen the rotor from the spindle. Next undo the 6 allen head bolts that attach the hub to the spindle. Underneath you will find a snap ring which holds on some part of the hub underneath (not sure what it's called). You must undo the snap ring first, then remove the next piece behind the snap ring (again, I don't know what it's called) but it should come off easily and be pretty self-explanitory. You will only then find the lock nut which is affixed with two phillips head screws.

Take those screws out and the lock nut (it's a round plate) should come off and expose another plate underneath. You must take a screw driver in one of the holes of this next plate (make sure it's not a threaded hole!), and with a hammer hit it counter clockwise to spin it off. Once that is done the spindle comes off which frees the rotor to be removed, and will also expose the front wheel bearing behind the spindle.

Clean all the parts of the old grease, regrease (apply very generously, more the merrier) and reassemble.


----------



## bobo88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, that sounds pretty involved. Thanks for the detailed procedure, I'll give it a shot this weekend.


----------

